# interesting article



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

This is something that I recieved in my email today, and figured it couldn't hurt to post it. If you are so inclined, please copy and paste the following and email to all of your contacts.

Canadians slammed by singer
INTERESTING

This big shot western singer Toby Keith asked all Canadians to
stand up at the Minot, North Dakota, USA, Fair. After 
everyone
stood up he asked all the Canadians to leave the stands before 
he
would sing because they were not helping out fighting with USA
troops. Pass this around and see how his
record sales do in Canada.

Also George Strait donated $1 million to the Montana group 
R-Calf,
a group dedicated to closing the border to Canadian cattle
permanently - to keep American prices ridiculously high of 
course.

Apparantly George Strait and Toby Keith are two of the biggest
contributers to R-Calf.
Thank You very much!
>> >>
>> >>


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

It just goes to show ya how stupid some people are. All we ever do is is try to punish people for the acts of there Gov't.
I just can't stand the idea that someone might take into consideration that I might be backing some of the stupid acts of our Gov't.
pan


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Somebody better remind him that alot of Canadians are coming home in coffins, cleaning up a mess that SOMEONE started in Afghanistan...

Somebody also better remind him that "in the old days", a few years ago when the CDN $ was around .70$ US the Americans were buying all the CDN beef they could, live on the hoof, and fattening up on their feed lots, make a sign of the cross, and presto it's USDA prime! When the CDN $ hit over .80$ US the profit margin was reduced, and then at around that time one (1) lonely little old milk cow got BSE. As one Albertan cattle rancher dryly and very accurately remarked: " Saying that only Canada has problems and the US never had, is like calling your twin sister ugly"...


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know how reputable this email is and can't find any documentation to back it up. I did a Google search on Toby Keith and Canadians. The only thing I could come up with is a slam towards Peter Jennings about him being a Canadian. Here's the article:
http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,10101,00.html

As for the George Strait part, I can find nothing to support or negate it.

I really could care less about what any celebrity says or does. They are humans, too, and make mistakes like the rest of us. There are a lot of people who don't realize how much Canada is doing in Afghanistan. This isn't something that is widely reported on the news and I do feel that is wrong. I feel they should be recognized along with all the other countries who are in this fight along side the USA.

Please do not take offense to me researching this. I never trust anything in an email, too many have been hoaxes and disproved as Urban Legends. www.snopes.com is packed with hoax emails. You just can't believe everything you read on the internet!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I always search this kind of stuff on Snopes. Amazing how much inaccurate information is out there in e-mails and on the Internet! I can't tell you how many times I've gotten e-mails about how Microsoft will give you free software if you just forward this e-mail 200 times; or about some poor girl who's ill and will get donations if you just forward this e-mail 200 times; or some child who's been kidnapped- but these things usually turn out to be UNTRUE. One was about some woman who said her doctor missed something and how she has cancer, and if all women will insist on this test to check for this type of cancer, they'll be glad. Turns out the woman was a former patient of my brother's. It was a mean-spirited hoax that she later apologized for. Funny, that apology never made the rounds like the hoax did.

Once I found out about Snopes, I make it a habit to check before I respond to, or believe, e-mails that get forwarded.


----------

